# My time is very valuable



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

I love to crochet, or sew things for friends or family who deserve a very special gift. Between caring for my husband and his many surgeries and my 2 cats that are on 2x daily medications, scooping litter, making meals, etc., I am totally booked. What should I say when I show someone what I have made and they say, "you should sell these." Where would I find the
time? I am so totally booked that I don't have time to make a business out of what I love to do. I have done craft shows, when I was in my 40's and they were not worth the trouble. Now that I am in my 70's, I know better. I hate to be rude, but I am truly exhausted, and I don't know how to convince people that sales don't interest me.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

When people say that to me, I reply that it would make knitting not fun & relaxing for me any more, plus I'd hate knitting the same item multiple times.


----------



## G'ma Ruth (Oct 28, 2011)

Just state that you rather have a hobby you love than make it into a job you would hate.


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

I love your answer, it is great.


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

You don't have to be rude, just say "I don't have the time", and let it go at that.


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

yarnstars said:


> I love to crochet, or sew things for friends or family who deserve a very special gift. Between caring for my husband and his many surgeries and my 2 cats that are on 2x daily medications, scooping litter, making meals, etc., I am totally booked. What should I say when I show someone what I have made and they say, "you should sell these." Where would I find the
> time? I am so totally booked that I don't have time to make a business out of what I love to do. I have done craft shows, when I was in my 40's and they were not worth the trouble. Now that I am in my 70's, I know better. I hate to be rude, but I am truly exhausted, and I don't know how to convince people that sales don't interest me.


Why not say what you said here? It covers it and leaves no room for argument from anyone. Period.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

I just say "no" to requests -- no explanation, no apology, just no. I had to do this to reduce the stress in my life.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I would thank them for the compliment, but just say you are perfectly content crafting as a hobby for family but not as a job.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

All you need is "NO"


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I wore one of my hand knitted sweaters today. When I mentioned I knitted it myself, a patient (not mine, BTW) showed me a photo of her itty bitty dog on her phone... The dog was wearing a knitted hat and she actually asked me to knit "a few" of these for her!

I thanked her and said I would LOVE to, if I only had more time..... So she understands that I "would if I could".

I hear you... Six busy kids, a husband, two dogs, a large home and a career leaves little time to knit the things I WANT TO for friends and family. I can't imagine EVER having enough extra time to knit for STRANGERS.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I've turned down some very expensive work orders because of lack of time. I've learned to say no gracefully and it feels really good. My life as a single mother, children, sports, volunteering, a few Boards and Commissions, a full-time job, like every other busy mother, was not mine. Now I claim it, it's my time.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

yarnstars said:


> I love to crochet, or sew things for friends or family who deserve a very special gift. Between caring for my husband and his many surgeries and my 2 cats that are on 2x daily medications, scooping litter, making meals, etc., I am totally booked. What should I say when I show someone what I have made and they say, "you should sell these." Where would I find the
> time? I am so totally booked that I don't have time to make a business out of what I love to do. I have done craft shows, when I was in my 40's and they were not worth the trouble. Now that I am in my 70's, I know better. I hate to be rude, but I am truly exhausted, and I don't know how to convince people that sales don't interest me.


I just thank them warmly for the compliment and tell them that selling them would take all of the fun out of making them.

Gigi


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

While I've got plenty of time, I have no desire to knit to order. I used to do hooked wool rugs on commission, even dyeing my own wool for the customers color scheme. That was very time consuming, and not a whole lot of fun when they asked for colors I dislike. 
Now I just tell anyone who asks that I do no commission work.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... well at least she didn't ask you to knit her dog a blanket! 



AmyKnits said:


> I wore one of my hand knitted sweaters today. When I mentioned I knitted it myself, a patient (not mine, BTW) showed me a photo of her itty bitty dog on her phone... The dog was wearing a knitted hat and she actually asked me to knit "a few" of these for her!
> 
> I thanked her and said I would LOVE to, if I only had more time..... So she understands that I "would if I could".
> 
> I hear you... Six busy kids, a husband, two dogs, a large home and a career leaves little time to knit the things I WANT TO for friends and family. I can't imagine EVER having enough extra time to knit for STRANGERS.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... well at least she didn't ask you to knit her dog a blanket!


I would think it an honor to have someone ask me to knit a blanket for their dog. After all if knitting something for rest of family certainly wouldn't want dog left out, since I view my pets as part of my family.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... blanket for dog, baby, family etc would take longer than a hat! 



cindye6556 said:


> I would think it an honor to have someone ask me to knit a blanket for their dog. After all if knitting something for rest of family certainly wouldn't want dog left out, since I view my pets as part of my family.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> I would think it an honor to have someone ask me to knit a blanket for their dog. After all if knitting something for rest of family certainly wouldn't want dog left out, since I view my pets as part of my family.


Would you like the name/number of the lady I met today? I am not interested in knitting for HER, her dog, her baby, her sister or anyone else in her family. I sure am not interested in knitting for the rest of her family... Including or excluding her dog.

I am sure the little puppy (dressed in a dress) would love an entire knitted ensemble.

If you find it an honor, you can certainly have her number! Lol! Seriously... She said she is looking for someone to knit her dog hats!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I consider it a complement if someone asks me to knit something for them, but I politely say no, and I don't give a reason, just say, Sorry, I can't.


----------



## karen-kknola (Nov 25, 2013)

"I do this for fun and to share my love with my family and dear friends. I do not want to turn my craft into a burden and work."


----------



## karen-kknola (Nov 25, 2013)

Oops double post


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Would you like the name/number of the lady I met today? I am not interested in knitting for HER, her dog, her baby, her sister or anyone else in her family. I sure am not interested in knitting for the rest of her family... Including or excluding her dog.
> 
> I am sure the little puppy (dressed in a dress) would love an entire knitted ensemble.
> 
> If you find it an honor, you can certainly have her number! Lol! Seriously... She said she is looking for someone to knit her dog hats!


I wish you could have snapped a picture of the puppy dressed up! I'm a big dog person, but it tickles me to see little dogs dressed up.

ETA: However, I'm not interested in knitting dog sweaters or hats, either. Had a co-worker once ask me to knit his dog a sweater. At the time I was a new knitter. I told him that unfortunately, I didn't know how to knit human sweaters, so certainly couldn't knit a sweater to accommodate four legs.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

mirl56 said:


> When people say that to me, I reply that it would make knitting not fun & relaxing for me any more, plus I'd hate knitting the same item multiple times.


This is basically what I say!! I love to knit but not to work at it


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... some true knitters don't find it beneath them to knit for animals 



AmyKnits said:


> Would you like the name/number of the lady I met today? I am not interested in knitting for HER, her dog, her baby, her sister or anyone else in her family. I sure am not interested in knitting for the rest of her family... Including or excluding her dog.
> 
> I am sure the little puppy (dressed in a dress) would love an entire knitted ensemble.
> 
> If you find it an honor, you can certainly have her number! Lol! Seriously... She said she is looking for someone to knit her dog hats!


----------



## karen-kknola (Nov 25, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I wish you could have snapped a picture of the puppy dressed up! I'm a big dog person, but it tickles me to see little dogs dressed up.


OT Ill admit, I used to be one of those people, my tiny Boston girl was always in something cute and pink and everyone would ooh and ahh over her. then I added dogs and no one gets any clothes except coats when needed. With 7 right now- no time or desire to cutesy them up!!

okay, sorry for the interruption, carry on


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I wore one of my hand knitted sweaters today. When I mentioned I knitted it myself, a patient (not mine, BTW) showed me a photo of her itty bitty dog on her phone... The dog was wearing a knitted hat and she actually asked me to knit "a few" of these for her!
> 
> I thanked her and said I would LOVE to, if I only had more time..... So she understands that I "would if I could".
> 
> I hear you... Six busy kids, a husband, two dogs, a large home and a career leaves little time to knit the things I WANT TO for friends and family. I can't imagine EVER having enough extra time to knit for STRANGERS.


Not to mention the blanket for the new baby.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I knit for my dog, just not other's. I used to offer to teach the person how to knit, but no one was ever interested, so I gave up on that. I also knit little blankets for our local animal shelter, but I just don't knit for other people unless I want to make a specific item as a gift. Just don't have the time or the inclination. Our knitting group here at the retirement center occasionally accepts an order, usually for a baby layette, and I help with that, but that money goes toward other projects we make for charity.

There are plenty of really cute dog sweaters at Petsmart, so it's not as if the dog can't have a sweater if I don't knit it.


----------



## mamalava (Apr 26, 2014)

I think we (me included) feel like we have to explain or justify our answers to everybody. 

A simpl, "Thank you, but I'm not interested in selling." would and should suffice. If asked further, I'd let them know my time is too valuable and I only gift my knits. If they continue, they are too rude to understand personal space. If you wanted to be snarky you could tell them they couldn't pay you enough or something like that. I told someone how many hours it would take me to make ______ and that my time is worth at least $25 and hour. That doesn't include yarn or profit. It's either knit instead of sleep or pay someone else to homeschool and babysit my crew. Maybe I should have told them my time was worth at least $50 an hour!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

If you are homeschooling and have more than one child, your time is probably worth a lot more than $50!

On the other hand, for those of you who enjoy knitting for others, I say, more power to you! This is a hobby and it should be fun. I know one person who seems to enjoy seeing other people wear her productions than wearing them herself, and that is very generous and in most cases, appreciated. Again, whatever floats your boat is right for you!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

yarnstars said:


> I love to crochet, or sew things for friends or family who deserve a very special gift. Between caring for my husband and his many surgeries and my 2 cats that are on 2x daily medications, scooping litter, making meals, etc., I am totally booked. What should I say when I show someone what I have made and they say, "you should sell these." Where would I find the
> time? I am so totally booked that I don't have time to make a business out of what I love to do. I have done craft shows, when I was in my 40's and they were not worth the trouble. Now that I am in my 70's, I know better. I hate to be rude, but I am truly exhausted, and I don't know how to convince people that sales don't interest me.


No convincing needed, just like others have said, "it's my hobby and I have no desire or need to make it a business but thanks for the compliment" should be enough to end that conversation.

Don't waste your energy explaining yourself to others. 😊


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Would you like the name/number of the lady I met today? I am not interested in knitting for HER, her dog, her baby, her sister or anyone else in her family. I sure am not interested in knitting for the rest of her family... Including or excluding her dog.
> 
> I am sure the little puppy (dressed in a dress) would love an entire knitted ensemble.
> 
> If you find it an honor, you can certainly have her number! Lol! Seriously... She said she is looking for someone to knit her dog hats!


Like most people she couldn't afford me.


----------



## granknits (Jun 19, 2015)

mirl56 said:


> When people say that to me, I reply that it would make knitting not fun & relaxing for me any more, plus I'd hate knitting the same item multiple times.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I hear that a lot also. I just shrug and change the subject. And if they persist, I tell them they cannot afford me. That usually shuts them up.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... some true knitters don't find it beneath them to knit for animals


Do YOU want her phone number? She seriously is looking for someone to knit her dog hats (and sounds like other items).

It is not "beneath ME" to knit for dogs..... I am simply not interested in knitting for HER, her dog, her sister, her baby or anyone else. I have plenty of projects to keep me knitting, I don't do commission work, don't sell my knitting and honestly have zero time or interest in knitting for strangers... People, babies, dogs or otherwise.

(I am guessing THIS is the reason the question was asked by the OP..... Assumptions, accusations, misunderstandings by knitters AND non knitters!)

Send me a PM if you would like to knit her dog some hats... It sounds as if price is not a concern.


----------



## Bstevensdunn (Dec 29, 2012)

I volunteer to teach them the skill. Some takers...


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... "Me! Me! Me! Me! Me!" ... who said it was not beneath YOU?!!

Perhaps people should stop ASS-U-ming??





AmyKnits said:


> Do YOU want her phone number? She seriously is looking for someone to knit her dog hats (and sounds like other items).
> 
> It is not "beneath ME" to knit for dogs..... I am simply not interested in knitting for HER, her dog, her sister, her baby or anyone else. I have plenty of projects to keep me knitting, I don't do commission work, don't sell my knitting and honestly have zero time or interest in knitting for strangers... People, babies, dogs or otherwise.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... "Me! Me! Me! Me! Me!" ... who said it was not beneath YOU?!!
> 
> Perhaps people should stop ASS-U-ming??


??????????????????????

You QUOTED me when you made the comment.

Uh, duh...... Not assuming anything.... YOU quoted ME and made a comment. If the comment was not made towards me (who YOU quoted) perhaps spell it out for us?!?!!

Generally speaking, when you QUOTE someone, it IS taken as directed TO the person quoted! 🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄 :roll: :-( :roll:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Do YOU want her phone number? She seriously is looking for someone to knit her dog hats (and sounds like other items).
> 
> It is not "beneath ME" to knit for dogs..... I am simply not interested in knitting for HER, her dog, her sister, her baby or anyone else. I have plenty of projects to keep me knitting, I don't do commission work, don't sell my knitting and honestly have zero time or interest in knitting for strangers... People, babies, dogs or otherwise.
> 
> ...


Amy, isn't there someone in your area who can knit for this woman :?: This past Sunday I was asked to knit a cable cocoon for someone. Sure I could do it but did I want to. This will be for her first grandchild and I just didn't want to take it on. I did give her the LYS in our area who takes in consignment work. I know for sure she will find the right Knitter there.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I usually knit for anyone that asks, just give as gifts. Everybody knows that we will never make the right amount of money to compensate for our time and talent. That's why I gift everything... so I won't get offered twenty dollars for something that it took me a month to knit.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Amy this woman saw your workmanship maybe she doesn't want anyone to do her knitting for her. Be careful about giving out her phone number. Maybe she is particular who knits for her.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Amy, isn't there someone in your area who can knit for this woman :?: This past Sunday I was asked to knit a cable cocoon for someone. Sure I could do it but did I want to. This will be for her first grandchild and I just didn't want to take it on. I did give her the LYS in our area who takes in consignment work. I know for sure she will find the right Knitter there.


Is it MY job to find someone to knit for this woman?

Is it up to the OP to find someone to knit for the person who asked her?

I don't think it a "necessity" that her dog have hand knitted hats. If SHE wants someone to knit her hats for her dogs..... I am sure she is quite capable of putting an ad in the paper, Craigslist or where ever one advertises for that sort of thing.

Attic people?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Is it MY job to find someone to knit for this woman?
> 
> Is it up to the OP to find someone to knit for the person who asked her?
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Out come the caps and references to the attic, that didn't take long.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... not necessarily.

You may have posted but my comment was just an observation:

gr8knitwit2 wrote:

... some true knitters don't find it beneath them to knit for animals

... were YOU named?? No!




AmyKnits said:


> ??????????????????????
> 
> You QUOTED me when you made the comment.
> 
> ...


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Do YOU want her phone number? She seriously is looking for someone to knit her dog hats (and sounds like other items).
> 
> It is not "beneath ME" to knit for dogs..... I am simply not interested in knitting for HER, her dog, her sister, her baby or anyone else. I have plenty of projects to keep me knitting, I don't do commission work, don't sell my knitting and honestly have zero time or interest in knitting for strangers... People, babies, dogs or otherwise.
> 
> ...


Oh, my. If I had ever knitted anything like those bone toys for my little dog when she was alive, it wouldn't have lasted long enough for me to get my camera. She never met a stuffed toy that she didn't immediately "kill." :lol:


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

books said:


> I usually knit for anyone that asks, just give as gifts. Everybody knows that we will never make the right amount of money to compensate for our time and talent. That's why I gift everything... so I won't get offered twenty dollars for something that it took me a month to knit.


I would try to fulfill a request too, especially for a hat for a doggie. After all, if I could knit a cowl during a basketball game, just imagine how many doggie hats I could knit while on a coffee break.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

lil rayma said:


> I would try to fulfill a request too, especially for a hat for a doggie. After all, if I could knit a cowl during a basketball game, just imagine how many doggie hats I could knit while on a coffee break.


 :XD:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I hear that a lot also. I just shrug and change the subject. And if they persist, I tell them they cannot afford me. That usually shuts them up.


Perfect response!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I guess it just proves that we are all busy and we know that we would never be able to charge enough to make it worth our time.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> I would try to fulfill a request too, especially for a hat for a doggie. After all, if I could knit a cowl during a basketball game, just imagine how many doggie hats I could knit while on a coffee break.


Sounds like YOU do commission work? If YOU would enjoy this type of project, please send me a PM and I will contact her.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... not offering out the woman's telephone number then, this time? Perhaps permission wasn't given after all? 



AmyKnits said:


> Sounds like YOU do commission work? If YOU would enjoy this type of project, please send me a PM and I will contact her.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

books said:


> I guess it just proves that we are all busy and we know that we would never be able to charge enough to make it worth our time.


Very true Books, though many KP members "make" the time to knit for charity, for those less fortunate. I generally don't consider my life "too busy" to help others or knit a small item on request.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

For god's sake, Amy give it a rest!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Sounds like YOU do commission work? If YOU would enjoy this type of project, please send me a PM and I will contact her.


Oh Amy, Amy. I believe I was answering Books. She is the one who I quoted when I gave my reply, and as you said, when you quote someone, that is who you are answering. By the way, no need to answer me. Have a nice night.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

books said:


> For god's sake, Amy give it a rest!


I thought she stopped watching this topic.
edited: oops I was wrong.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Very true Books, though many KP members "make" the time to knit for charity, for those less fortunate. I generally don't consider my life "too busy" to help others or knit a small item on request.


This site is full of people who knit for charity. That makes it a gift. But knitting for money is a totally different thing. That makes it a "job".


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> I would thank them for the compliment, but just say you are perfectly content crafting as a hobby for family but not as a job.


I will quote you when I am asked ... thanks


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Born a teacher, I might offer to teach them !


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

books said:


> This site is full of people who knit for charity. That makes it a gift. But knitting for money is a totally different thing. That makes it a "job".


Precisely and I'm happily unemployed by choice.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

books said:


> I usually knit for anyone that asks, just give as gifts. Everybody knows that we will never make the right amount of money to compensate for our time and talent. That's why I gift everything... so I won't get offered twenty dollars for something that it took me a month to knit.


Hey books, can you knit me a blanket? Kidding! But you did say you knit for anyone that asks.  It's not like I don't have the yarn, hahaha.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

cah said:


> Hey books, can you knit me a blanket? Kidding! But you did say you knit for anyone that asks.  It's not like I don't have the yarn, hahaha.


You're on! A coworker wanted a blanket in shades of purple... I have every color known on earth in my stash, so she had her blanket in about a month.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Amy, isn't there someone in your area who can knit for this woman :?: This past Sunday I was asked to knit a cable cocoon for someone. Sure I could do it but did I want to. This will be for her first grandchild and I just didn't want to take it on. I did give her the LYS in our area who takes in consignment work. I know for sure she will find the right Knitter there.


You did what a kind person would do. You didn't want to do it yourself so you pointed them in another direction.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I've turned down some very expensive work orders because of lack of time. I've learned to say no gracefully and it feels really good. My life as a single mother, children, sports, volunteering, a few Boards and Commissions, a full-time job, like every other busy mother, was not mine. Now I claim it, it's my time.


Best part of the kids growing up CJ :thumbup:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

lil rayma said:


> I would try to fulfill a request too, especially for a hat for a doggie. After all, if I could knit a cowl during a basketball game, just imagine how many doggie hats I could knit while on a coffee break.


Priceless! :XD:


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

yarnstars said:


> they say, "you should sell these."
> I am so totally booked


You have your answer.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

karen-kknola said:


> OT Ill admit, I used to be one of those people, my tiny Boston girl was always in something cute and pink and everyone would ooh and ahh over her. then I added dogs and no one gets any clothes except coats when needed. With 7 right now- no time or desire to cutesy them up!!
> 
> okay, sorry for the interruption, carry on


I would love to see the outfits!!!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

books said:


> You're on! A coworker wanted a blanket in shades of purple... I have every color known on earth in my stash, so she had her blanket in about a month.


Watch it! Keep talking like that and you're going to find a rather heavy box of yarn on your doorstep. :lol:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I hear that a lot also. I just shrug and change the subject. And if they persist, I tell them they cannot afford me. That usually shuts them up.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

I do commissioned knitting, though I pick and choose what I will and will not do and who I will or will not do it for. It varies according to my available time and level of interest.

To say it is not a "necessity" for a certain item to be hand knitted can be said of any item. If the lady wants hand knit hats for her little doggy, that's her choice...her dog...her money. No need to sound so degrading about the whole thing.
*not directed at the majority of those who have posted*


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh!! I would love to knit the hats! Post a pic of her dog, so I know what she wants, half the money up front!

Who's with me?! Come on biddies, step up! Knit that little doggie some hats


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

fortunate1 said:


> Oh!! I would love to knit the hats! Post a pic of her dog, so I know what she wants, half the money up front!
> 
> Who's with me?! Come on biddies, step up! Knit that little doggie some hats


Good idea!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Best part of the kids growing up CJ :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Have her contact and place the pics here!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> No convincing needed, just like others have said, "it's my hobby and I have no desire or need to make it a business but thanks for the compliment" should be enough to end that conversation.
> 
> Don't waste your energy explaining yourself to others. 😊


I agree..I do knit for charities, and I also knit for family and friends. However, I too, don't want it to become a business.
I have knitted my grandkids' dog a blanket or two that he loves. Made from scraps and were easy. ;-)


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Wow, offer up, and SHE leaves? Did someone get a mop?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Wow, offer up, and SHE leaves? Did someone get a mop?


Send her a PM.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Wow, offer up, and SHE leaves? Did someone get a mop?


leave? never


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... "Me! Me! Me! Me! Me!" ... who said it was not beneath YOU?!!
> 
> Perhaps people should stop ASS-U-ming??


 I didn't read Amy's response to have that attitude. I suggest you change yours.... don't start ....


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

mirl56 said:


> When people say that to me, I reply that it would make knitting not fun & relaxing for me any more, plus I'd hate knitting the same item multiple times.


Love this answer


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

BMs are not MY thing!
Why would it be?
Oh, she did SAY. She would give the name and number...then changed to SHE will have HER contact us!
SHE can post the pics here, and have the woman send western union, half the money up front!
After all, SHE stated MONEY, was not a concern!

We're in the money..We:re in the money&#127926;&#127925;&#127926;&#127925;&#127926;


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

nevadalynn said:


> I didn't read Amy's response to have that attitude. I suggest you change yours.... don't start ....


To late....


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

nevadalynn said:


> I didn't read Amy's response to have that attitude. I suggest you change yours.... don't start ....


I suggest you read entire thread, and amy's answer.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

fortunate1 said:


> Oh!! I would love to knit the hats! Post a pic of her dog, so I know what she wants, half the money up front!
> 
> Who's with me?! Come on biddies, step up! Knit that little doggie some hats


👍 Here's some on ravelry
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=dog%20hats


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Firstsoprano said:


> 👍 Here's some on ravelry
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=dog%20hats


Thank you..but I want to see the pic of the woman's dog, to see what she likes..AND her to post the pic here, WITH HER request...


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Firstsoprano said:


> 👍 Here's some on ravelry
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=dog%20h
> 
> Rut roh, double post! Scooby snacks please!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> No convincing needed, just like others have said, "it's my hobby and I have no desire or need to make it a business but thanks for the compliment" should be enough to end that conversation.
> 
> Don't waste your energy explaining yourself to others. 😊


I am scrolling reading and almost choked on my coffee when I saw your avatar. Love, love it.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Your interpretation is your responsibility.

The attitude came from AK when she first posted.

So don't pounce on me - in fact, BACK OFF!



nevadalynn said:


> I didn't read Amy's response to have that attitude. I suggest you change yours.... don't start ....


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> I suggest you read entire thread, and amy's answer.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

fortunate1 said:


> ... Oh, she did SAY. She would give the name and number...then changed to SHE will have HER contact us! ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Firstsoprano said:
> 
> 
> > 👍 Here's some on ravelry
> ...


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> I suggest you read entire thread, and amy's answer.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Firstsoprano said:


> 👍 Here's some on ravelry
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=dog%20hats


That poor white dog in those pictures looks sooooooo embarrassed!!!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

BBatten17 said:


> Your wish is my command!


Thank you...the eyes, the eyes!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Thank you...the eyes, the eyes!


Do *not* look directly into them! :shock:


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Thank you...the eyes, the eyes!


.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

loriadams said:


> .


Oh no! Not you too???


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

loriadams said:


> .


 :XD: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:

The "eyes" have it!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> Do *not* look directly into them! :shock:


Argh, not you too?


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Oh no! Not you too???


Had to - my eyes really are green!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

loriadams said:


> Had to - my eyes really are green!


I have green eyes, too!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Argh, not you too?


I only have eyes for you! And you....and you....and her.....and him.... :lol:


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I hear that a lot also. I just shrug and change the subject. And if they persist, I tell them they cannot afford me. That usually shuts them up.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> I only have eyes for you! And you....and you....and her.....and him.... :lol:


Ah Bonnie, I still love ya!


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Do YOU want her phone number? She seriously is looking for someone to knit her dog hats (and sounds like other items).
> 
> It is not "beneath ME" to knit for dogs..... I am simply not interested in knitting for HER, her dog, her sister, her baby or anyone else. I have plenty of projects to keep me knitting, I don't do commission work, don't sell my knitting and honestly have zero time or interest in knitting for strangers... People, babies, dogs or otherwise.
> 
> ...


Awww...sweet dogs with their knit bones.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

edithann said:


> I agree..I do knit for charities, and I also knit for family and friends. However, I too, don't want it to become a business.
> I have knitted my grandkids' dog a blanket or two that he loves. Made from scraps and were easy. ;-)


It's a nice blanket.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Ah Bonnie, I still love ya!


Right back atcha! <3 <3 <3


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

BBatten17 said:


> I only have eyes for you! And you....and you....and her.....and him.... :lol:


Eye totally understand. Eye don't want big old scary, eye been up to long, EYES!


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

Cindy S said:


> That poor white dog in those pictures looks sooooooo embarrassed!!!


They all do


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Book by Manuel J. Smith PhD
"When I Say No, I Feel Guilty"

Also, Assertiveness:

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assertiveness


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Just say its my hobby, if I turn it into a business it will become a chore for me.


----------



## toknit (Apr 25, 2015)

I love your answer..." I'm busy.."... There is no need to give any explanation and be choosy who you show your things...


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

yarnstars said:


> I love to crochet, or sew things for friends or family who deserve a very special gift. Between caring for my husband and his many surgeries and my 2 cats that are on 2x daily medications, scooping litter, making meals, etc., I am totally booked. What should I say when I show someone what I have made and they say, "you should sell these." Where would I find the
> time? I am so totally booked that I don't have time to make a business out of what I love to do. I have done craft shows, when I was in my 40's and they were not worth the trouble. Now that I am in my 70's, I know better. I hate to be rude, but I am truly exhausted, and I don't know how to convince people that sales don't interest me.


Well being of the age, I would say "maybe I should,I will give that some thought when I have time and maybe a little older."


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

"I am so totally booked that I don't have time to make a business out of what I love to do"

What you said is a perfect answer.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Just say thanks for the compliment and move on.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

[qThis is exactly what I say to my son when he tells me to make and sell things. I knit for my own enjoyment , if I were to knit for others it would take the enjoyment right out of it.
uote=G'ma Ruth]Just state that you rather have a hobby you love than make it into a job you would hate.[/quote]


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

yarnstars said:


> I love to crochet, or sew things for friends or family who deserve a very special gift. Between caring for my husband and his many surgeries and my 2 cats that are on 2x daily medications, scooping litter, making meals, etc., I am totally booked. What should I say when I show someone what I have made and they say, "you should sell these." Where would I find the
> time? I am so totally booked that I don't have time to make a business out of what I love to do. I have done craft shows, when I was in my 40's and they were not worth the trouble. Now that I am in my 70's, I know better. I hate to be rude, but I am truly exhausted, and I don't know how to convince people that sales don't interest me.


Just say thanks for the compliment. They are just trying to express their feelings.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

mirl56 said:


> When people say that to me, I reply that it would make knitting not fun & relaxing for me any more, plus I'd hate knitting the same item multiple times.


And you can never charge enough to to make it worth your time.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> It's a nice blanket.


Thanks...love your avatar! ;-)


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

I always say that 'I do it for me, not for profit.' I grew tired of telling people there is no profit in hand-made items.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Firstsoprano said:


> 👍 Here's some on ravelry
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=dog%20hats


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/unicorn-costume-pet-cat-dog-hat-headband

There is even a unicorn


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

grandmann said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/unicorn-costume-pet-cat-dog-hat-headband
> 
> There is even a unicorn


Unicorn :|


----------



## 25789 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have many relatives and relatives who say the same thing to me. My standard reply is that I knit for fun and relaxation. It would no longer be fun or relaxing if I had a timeline or deadline that had to be met. It seems to work for me. I don't like to be rushed, that's why I start my Christmas knitting or crocheting as early as February for that December.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

yarnstars said:


> I love to crochet, or sew things for friends or family who deserve a very special gift. Between caring for my husband and his many surgeries and my 2 cats that are on 2x daily medications, scooping litter, making meals, etc., I am totally booked. What should I say when I show someone what I have made and they say, "you should sell these." Where would I find the
> time? I am so totally booked that I don't have time to make a business out of what I love to do. I have done craft shows, when I was in my 40's and they were not worth the trouble. Now that I am in my 70's, I know better. I hate to be rude, but I am truly exhausted, and I don't know how to convince people that sales don't interest me.


Or you could say what I like to say when people make suggestions about how I should live my life. Just nod thoughtfully and say, "Hmmmm...I'll have to think about that."


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

well said



mopgenorth said:


> I would thank them for the compliment, but just say you are perfectly content crafting as a hobby for family but not as a job.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

I tell people that it is my hobby and I want to keep it that way


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

carol zinn said:


> I have many relatives and relatives who say the same thing to me. My standard reply is that I knit for fun and relaxation. It would no longer be fun or relaxing if I had a timeline or deadline that had to be met. It seems to work for me. I don't like to be rushed, that's why I start my Christmas knitting or crocheting as early as February for that December.


I agree. I accepted a Christmas commission just once. Never again, it was just too much pressure getting it finished, perfect and hoping the customer would be happy.


----------



## CI of NC (Feb 27, 2015)

Just say " I would, but with a family ti care for and the fact no one would be able to pay for the materials and LABOR, it really isn't worth it"


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't think you owe an explanation. I think they're just paying you a compliment - you only need to say thanks and that you don't really have the time. What if you received 20 orders for something? Would you be able to fill them in a reasonable time? Or 40 orders? Or whatever? You can't afford to become completely exhausted, and then fall ill while you're trying to care for your husband and pets.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

People just don't realize the time it takes to knit an item and are not willing to pay any more than the price of a shop bought item. I too have had people say that I should sell my work but, here in Ireland, it wouldn't pay you to do it and I couldn't deal with the pressure it would bring.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Some people do not think before they speak. Just say "not now


----------



## patmac200057 (Mar 8, 2013)

I once laughingly told a friend "You couldn't afford me", but later knit her the Aran sweater she wanted. Her thank you note said " I used to tell my daughters they could fight over my rings when I died. Now they can fight over The Sweater or the rings".


----------



## patmac200057 (Mar 8, 2013)

I heard a saying once that knitting for someone is like sex: If I don't like you enough, you couldn't afford it, but if I do I like you enough, it's free. This my bad para phrasing - the original was quite cute.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I love to knit for someone as long as it is not an item that needs to fit. A shawl or scarf is okay, socks are fine if they give the correct measurement, but not a sweater except for a small child. I usually always have a selection of those items available and it is usually easier to sell something already made than having a deadline to finish an item.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

patmac200057 said:


> I heard a saying once that knitting for someone is like sex: If I don't like you enough, you couldn't afford it, but if I do I like you enough, it's free. This my bad para phrasing - the original was quite cute.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

G'ma Ruth said:


> Just state that you rather have a hobby you love than make it into a job you would hate.


This is what I usually say. I know what you mean. I want to choose what to do with my daily hour of knitting time. I want to do what inspires me.


----------



## charlie4carats (May 31, 2012)

When people, other than family, ask me to make something for them I tell them that I make things for fun. Any thing else would be a job and I have finally retired.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

yarnstars said:


> I love to crochet, or sew things for friends or family who deserve a very special gift. Between caring for my husband and his many surgeries and my 2 cats that are on 2x daily medications, scooping litter, making meals, etc., I am totally booked. What should I say when I show someone what I have made and they say, "you should sell these." Where would I find the
> time? I am so totally booked that I don't have time to make a business out of what I love to do. I have done craft shows, when I was in my 40's and they were not worth the trouble. Now that I am in my 70's, I know better. I hate to be rude, but I am truly exhausted, and I don't know how to convince people that sales don't interest me.


Like you, I am in my 70's and used to do the pro art shows with my paintings. Now, I am in another time of my life with less energy and many more obligations. People often say that as a way of complimenting your beautiful work. Just thank them and tell them gently that those days are behind you.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Deegle said:



> People just don't realize the time it takes to knit an item and are not willing to pay any more than the price of a shop bought item. I too have had people say that I should sell my work but, here in Ireland, it wouldn't pay you to do it and I couldn't deal with the pressure it would bring.


It doesn't pay here in the US either because of the reasons you mentioned. Some bring their items to crafts shows to enjoy the socialization with other crafters but they know, for the most part, they'd be lucky if they got back the price of the materials.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Just say,been there done that!!!


----------



## chinook2 (Aug 3, 2015)

Um...maybe a standard response to all: I wish I could, but I cannot. No explanation necessary. After getting the same response repeatedly, one would hope that an astute asker would stop asking.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

chinook2 said:


> Um...maybe a standard response to all: I wish I could, but I cannot. No explanation necessary. After getting the same response repeatedly, one would hope that an astute asker would stop asking.


I don't think that people are looking for a well thought out response. I agree, no explanation necessary. They're just saying that your work is so nice you could sell it - in most people's eyes, that's a compliment, so I would just thank them and move on.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

patmac200057 said:


> I heard a saying once that knitting for someone is like sex: If I don't like you enough, you couldn't afford it, but if I do I like you enough, it's free. This my bad para phrasing - the original was quite cute.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

yarnstars said:


> I love to crochet, or sew things for friends or family who deserve a very special gift. Between caring for my husband and his many surgeries and my 2 cats that are on 2x daily medications, scooping litter, making meals, etc., I am totally booked. What should I say when I show someone what I have made and they say, "you should sell these." Where would I find the
> time? I am so totally booked that I don't have time to make a business out of what I love to do. I have done craft shows, when I was in my 40's and they were not worth the trouble. Now that I am in my 70's, I know better. I hate to be rude, but I am truly exhausted, and I don't know how to convince people that sales don't interest me.


yarnstars-Just tell them they are very sweet to say that but "not interested". Your reasons why are your own and you don't have to share them with anyone anyone! Denise


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

patmac200057 said:


> I heard a saying once that knitting for someone is like sex: If I don't like you enough, you couldn't afford it, but if I do I like you enough, it's free. This my bad para phrasing - the original was quite cute.


The Yarn Harlot has it :
"Knitting is like sex. If I love you and I'm in the mood, you get it for free. If I don't love you or I'm not in the mood, you can't pay me enough for it."


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I very seldom knit anything asked for, unless it's for family. New babies often get a blanket because I've got the pleasure from it. Otherwise, it's a straight "no, I can't". As for time being valuable, of course it is. Does anyone, especially on this forum, have worthless time on their hands?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Lostie said:


> I very seldom knit anything asked for, unless it's for family. New babies often get a blanket because I've got the pleasure from it. Otherwise, it's a straight "no, I can't". As for time being valuable, of course it is. Does anyone, especially on this forum, have worthless time on their hands?


Can't remember if I ever did.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Why do you need to say anything other than "thank you for the compliment"?


----------



## mamalava (Apr 26, 2014)

nwjasu said:


> Some people do not think before they speak. Just say "not now


I think that I would take this as a compliment and not being rude.

However, you are correct. People don't think. I have 6 kids ages 8 to 2. (We do have a set of twins in the middle.  ) If I could have $10 for every time someone said "They aren't all YOUR'S are they?!", I'd take them to Walmart every time. It would pay for the bill. :lol: Now, if I'm on top of my game, I reply, " why yes they are, and yet all have the same father, my husband. And I homeschool." 
I generally don't say anything, but this shuts them up pretty quick.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

AuntKnitty said:


> Why do you need to say anything other than "thank you for the compliment"?


Because the next question is"will you knit one for my son, daughter, etc!


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

grandmann said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/unicorn-costume-pet-cat-dog-hat-headband
> 
> There is even a unicorn


 :XD: Remembering all the comments about Katsch's hats


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Someone's comment, 'you should sell these,' should, I think, simply be taken as a complement. Just say 'thank you for your kind words' and move on. Your busyness seems to be causing stress that you really don't need. Carve out a few minutes each day just for a bit of me time. Time to remember that you are loved and cherished.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I just thank them warmly for the compliment and tell them that selling them would take all of the fun out of making them.
> 
> Gigi


Similar to my response. (And VERY true)


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

No worries. When people tell me that, I tell them I craft for personal enjoyment and relaxation. Do not like deadlines & do not wish to work under pressure. I also tell them no one could pay me what the items are worth, as I put a high price on my time and skills. Then I suggest THEY learn my craft and sell the items. Amazing how quickly the subject changes. People who do not craft have no clue how much time and effort goes into each item. When we give hand made gifts, we give a bit of ourselves, and if you do not get that there is no explaining it! Okay, I'm done. Off my soapbox!


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I make dog pjs and coats only for my dog. I have a friend who said I should sell them. I told her the people who I know make coats and stuff for the greyhounds usually give a large percent or all to greyhound adoption and alot of people will not buy if this is not so. I think she was surprised and hasn't said anything since. Also with knitting it is more time consuming and people are not going to pay what it is worth. I agree with you I want to knit for me now and I don't even have time for that.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

"Thank you. That is very reasurring. I really don't have the time right now. Perhaps sometime in the future. Thank you for saying so."


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Kathys hat..&#127904;&#128068;&#128068;


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

yarnstars said:


> I love to crochet, or sew things for friends or family who deserve a very special gift. Between caring for my husband and his many surgeries and my 2 cats that are on 2x daily medications, scooping litter, making meals, etc., I am totally booked. What should I say when I show someone what I have made and they say, "you should sell these." Where would I find the
> time? I am so totally booked that I don't have time to make a business out of what I love to do. I have done craft shows, when I was in my 40's and they were not worth the trouble. Now that I am in my 70's, I know better. I hate to be rude, but I am truly exhausted, and I don't know how to convince people that sales don't interest me.


I'd say that I only knit and crochet things I specifically enjoy doing and making things to sell would take away the enjoyment.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

yarnstars said:


> I love to crochet, or sew things for friends or family who deserve a very special gift. Between caring for my husband and his many surgeries and my 2 cats that are on 2x daily medications, scooping litter, making meals, etc., I am totally booked. What should I say when I show someone what I have made and they say, "you should sell these." Where would I find the
> time? I am so totally booked that I don't have time to make a business out of what I love to do. I have done craft shows, when I was in my 40's and they were not worth the trouble. Now that I am in my 70's, I know better. I hate to be rude, but I am truly exhausted, and I don't know how to convince people that sales don't interest me.


I make things out of love,they could never be sold for profit.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

G'ma Ruth said:


> Just state that you rather have a hobby you love than make it into a job you would hate.


Nothing to do with this question, but I love your avatar, such sad like faces


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

I just prefer to say it's a hobby that I enjoy at my own pace.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I wore one of my hand knitted sweaters today. When I mentioned I knitted it myself, a patient (not mine, BTW) showed me a photo of her itty bitty dog on her phone... The dog was wearing a knitted hat and she actually asked me to knit "a few" of these for her!
> 
> I thanked her and said I would LOVE to, if I only had more time..... So she understands that I "would if I could".
> 
> I hear you... Six busy kids, a husband, two dogs, a large home and a career leaves little time to knit the things I WANT TO for friends and family. I can't imagine EVER having enough extra time to knit for STRANGERS.


Those "STRANGERS' as you put it, could turn out to be one of your best friends.

One of your friends used to be a stranger. We all need friends.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Wow, offer up, and SHE leaves? Did someone get a mop?[/
> 
> What, do you think we could be so lucky


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

Some people think that making stuff which is good enough to sell is the ultimate compliment.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Feigy said:


> Some people think that making stuff which is good enough to sell is the ultimate compliment.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Feigy said:


> Some people think that making stuff which is good enough to sell is the ultimate compliment.


I agree and sometimes it is. For me giving is part of the journey but I do understand as the OP stated being exhausted and not wanting to create for someone else can sure take the fun out of it. 
A simple thank you but no thank you is sufficient.


----------



## Crafty Joan (Jan 20, 2013)

mirl56 said:


> When people say that to me, I reply that it would make knitting not fun & relaxing for me any more, plus I'd hate knitting the same item multiple times.


That is exactly how I feel.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Well, as an 80 year old gentleman just said to me...."if I turn it into a job, I loose the pleasure of giving them as gifts."


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

So don't respond with an explanation...just thank them for their vote of confidence and tell them you've already thought about that and you just don't have time for it.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I know just how you feel. I also did some craft sales in my fortys and found it was not worth the work. To many people are knitting the same things. I went to a large Christmas craft sale they have here in town that goes on for three days. Beautiful things and the talent in jewellery, wood work, knitting, sewing, Christmas decorations and food. I found it over whelming and I find it hard to believe that these people make money, they charge a few hundred just for the table and space. I give my stuff away at Christmas they are all non knitters. As you said at this time of our life our time is to valuable to be working that hard. :?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I agree and sometimes it is. For me giving is part of the journey but I do understand as the OP stated being exhausted and not wanting to create for someone else can sure take the fun out of it.
> A simple thank you but no thank you is sufficient.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Wow this subject is a sore point for a whole lot of us. The key word "should" is a controlling word and the person using it thinks they are "in control", "wiser", or whatever makes them offer unrequested advice. Just ignore it--it's stupid--it's just a comment with no thought behind it. Anyway cheer up everyone the holidays are on their way. If you "don't do anything" because your are retired, older or what every the reason--how about DOING SOMETHING FUN THIS YEAR!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't think you owe anyone any explanations. (Hey, we're older! We don't have to explain ourselves to anybody!  ) You could simply thank them. Or say, "I've done that, and it didn't work out." 

I used to knit crazy purses and sell them at an art cooperative. My sales were very good. But then the art coop closed, and that was that. Been there, done that.

Hazel


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

You don't have to try and convince people of anything. Just smile and agree and get on with your life.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

You don't owe anyone an explanation why you don't make these items for a profit.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Deegle said:


> Because the next question is"will you knit one for my son, daughter, etc!


If you know that's coming, make a very firm and definite statement about your not making anything for anyone anymore because of other obligations. Ya gotta head those varmits off at the pass! :-D


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> Those "STRANGERS' as you put it, could turn out to be one of your best friends.
> 
> One of your friends used to be a stranger. We all need friends.


No thanks! I'm guessing this is a joke.....

You can make friends with random people who ask YOU to knit them hats for their dogs..... I'm all good in that department! 😳😳😳😳😖😖😖


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> No thanks! I'm guessing this is a joke.....
> 
> You can make friends with random people who ask YOU to knit them hats for their dogs..... I'm all good in that department! 😳😳😳😳😖😖😖


No joke there. Strangers are just friends you haven't met as yet. Everyone can use a friend.


----------



## cjay (Apr 4, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> I would thank them for the compliment, but just say you are perfectly content crafting as a hobby for family but not as a job.


I agree with this answer, I think most people are complimenting you on your quality work when they suggest selling your items.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> I would think it an honor to have someone ask me to knit a blanket for their dog. After all if knitting something for rest of family certainly wouldn't want dog left out, since I view my pets as part of my family.


I'd rather knit for most dogs rather than most people. The dogs appreciate it more!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> I'd rather knit for most dogs rather than most people. The dogs appreciate it more!


Plus not near as picky.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Just say "no" gracefully.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

MissNettie said:


> I'd rather knit for most dogs rather than most people. The dogs appreciate it more!


They really do, don't they! :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> No thanks! I'm guessing this is a joke.....
> 
> You can make friends with random people who ask YOU to knit them hats for their dogs..... I'm all good in that department! 😳😳😳😳😖😖😖


Hey!! Still waiting for those pics of her dog, and. for HER to contact me to knit those hats for HER! 
Aaaannnnnd..stranger.. No ones stranger than you!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

You don't really need to actually reply to that statement, just let it pass. If you feel you can't do that, just say that you are as busy as you can be and it isn't something you're interested in doing. If someone doesn't like that answer, then definitely let that pass without comment.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Just say thank you for the complement but I'm just too busy.


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

MissNettie said:


> I'd rather knit for most dogs rather than most people. The dogs appreciate it more!


I do agree


----------



## Laurel Beale (Jan 17, 2014)

I consider that a compliment when people say that and I say that I give them away as gifts to people I know that will enjoy them.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

I sell my knits, because I love knitting for pleasure and would have so many items! The costs are for the yarn and around 20p an hour after that! I love the finished results, and think of the child that may have it....


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

You could say you crochet/knit for pleasure not work.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I would take that as a compliment! They are saying your work is good enough to sell. Just say thank you.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

G'ma Ruth said:


> Just state that you rather have a hobby you love than make it into a job you would hate.


:thumbup: Perfect answer.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gin-red said:


> Born a teacher, I might offer to teach them !


How's that working for you? To date, no one has taken me up on the offer, even though I'm offering free yarn and tools to boot!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

patmac200057 said:


> I once laughingly told a friend "You couldn't afford me", but later knit her the Aran sweater she wanted. Her thank you note said " I used to tell my daughters they could fight over my rings when I died. Now they can fight over The Sweater or the rings".


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lostie said:


> ... Does anyone, especially on this forum, have worthless time on their hands?


I would have to say no. My long-time employer priced my time (+ their training of me) at $25/hr. and a healthy pension. I feel obligated to quote nothing less as my hourly wage for knitting/crocheting anything someone (unrelated to me) asks for. Thankfully, no one has yet taken me up on it, because I _really_ don't like to knit to suit anyone other than myself. It's *my* 'toy'! I am selective about what I knit, and then I usually give it to the first person who shows interest in having it. My fun is the making and giving far more than the actual using.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

I do have a knitting class in my home that meets on Tuesday afternoon but not often does one take my offer.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

People tell me I should sell my knitting too. I respond with I love knitting. I love not having to set deadlines or working on projects or with yarn that others select. I will sell pieces of work individually when people ask me if it's for sale, but as far as knitting as a business NO THANKS.


----------

